

The next '$100 laptop' may be the future design for all - bdfh42
http://computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9094018&intsrc=hm_list

======
robg
A perfect example where a company could use revolutionary design to sell
highly profitable products AND support non-profit initiatives simultaneously.
This 2.0 version would demand a Mac-like premium - and likely enough to help
subsidize or give away the cheaper alternative. They could have sold a product
line (even as I understand the costs of marketing and distribution) and kept
the goals of the original product intact. Instead, they compromised the
initial vision to increase the raw number of partnerships.

------
shawndrost
It's pretty, and kudos to someone for doing something unusual with laptops.
However, typing without tactile feedback sounds miserable, and it looks like
$100 is getting farther away, not closer.

~~~
jcl
Although lack of tactile feedback doesn't seem to have hurt the iPhone any...

~~~
robg
I remember seeing something that tactile feedback can be simulated in the
mind's eye. If I remember correctly it was some combination of 3d buttons, an
audible click, and a very subtle delay/rebound. Any one know who did that
work?

~~~
pchristensen
Nokia did that on one of their new phones (unreleased?). Apparently they
nailed it and it feels just like typing on keys.

~~~
william42
I'd like to hear more about this. Link?

~~~
bprater
The magic word is 'haptics'.

------
me2i81
Looks like a big Nintendo DS.

